# Need Help Flashing Rom



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm an experienced root user, but have been out of the android game for a few months and need some help.

I rooted my bionic, downloaded bootstrap, etc. I am trying to flash DT's Shifter rom (I tried flashing the base first) and all i'm getting is Installing update....then Install aborted. It's been like this with every rom I've tried, so I'm obviously overlooking or missing something, anyone know what? (I cleared all data, cache, etc.)


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you booting into stock recovery or CWM Recovery via click the button in the bootstrap app? If your installing through stock recovery you will get that error.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm using Bionic Bootstrap app


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you certain you have root? Also Shifter is based on 5.7.893. If you are complete stock 5.5.886 then you don't have the updated kernal and modem and it probably would abort. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

You should be able to install any rom you want regardless of baseband as no rom currently will change this. So you open bootstrap, tap bootstrap, grant su, reboot recovery, wipe data/cache, install zip from sd, choose zip from sd, install, verify.
If its aborting you might have a bad download or its unzipping the rom when you dl it. Try downloading it to your phone then copying to external sd unless you have the paid version of bootstrap, then you can flash from internal sd.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

After wiping data did you format system


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you enter recovery through bootstrap? Or volume buttons + power button?


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

terryrook said:


> You should be able to install any rom you want regardless of baseband as no rom currently will change this. So you open bootstrap, tap bootstrap, grant su, reboot recovery, wipe data/cache, install zip from sd, choose zip from sd, install, verify.
> If its aborting you might have a bad download or its unzipping the rom when you dl it. Try downloading it to your phone then copying to external sd unless you have the paid version of bootstrap, then you can flash from internal sd.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I think this might be it, its my first time downloading rome on my mac. It did unzip the rom, then I had to compress it back to a zip file.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

that removes the signature, you need to download it from your phone or figure out why its unzipping and change it so it keeps the zip intact.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I re-downloaded on my pc and it flashed fine, but I'm in a boot loop running DT's Purity. Do you have to boot up the base before flashing the theme (or whatever type of android) over it? I just flashed the base, then flashed the theme before booting, so I'll go back and try it the other way.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

How do I get back into recovery/fastboot?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

i recommend a 1 click method, it can restore your phone even while its bootlooping. but unless you made a nandroid your going to lose your settings.
you can use rsd lite and fxz back but this is what I use, its very simple.:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Once its back up and going, flash base, boot, boot into recovery, flash tpak, then boot again, RTFOP


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Once its back up and going, flash base, boot, boot into recovery, flash tpak, then boot again, RTFOP


I did RTFOP mang, we've been pm'ing back and forth due to a bootloop issue, jeez man why aren't you psycic???


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea, got it, big thanks to you guys


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> Yea, got it, big thanks to you guys


Anytime, Its why this forum exists.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

